# [H] Warhammer, 40k, LOTR, Menoth [W] SOB, Necromunda £££ (uk)



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Howdy folks, long time since I've been on the forums but I'm back to hunting and prowling once more. And as usual for me a sale is due this time of year to get rid of all my failed projects and move onto another. On the list while I'm mainly interested in paypal exchange I'm looking for either Adeptus Arbite models of S.O.B models.

Space Marines / Dark Angels:

HQ-

Dark Vengeance Dark Angel Captain - £5










Dark Vengeance Dark Angels Librarian - £5










Space Marine Metal Librarian










Converted Jump pack Space Marine Chaplain - £10



































Converted/Kitbashed Belial model - £5



















Troops/Elites: (Depends on the army choice really.)

Terminator squad one, primarily close combat - £13










Terminator squad two, primarily ranged - £14










Terminator squad three, primarily ranged - £13










Heavy support:

Dreadnought with multiple limbs of which can be slipped on easily, lascannon, assault cannon, misslepad, powerclaw - £15










More bits coming soon, I'm still uncovering sprues with lots of bits on them that look to have nearly full squads on.


Junk pile:

These tanks are tanks I've merely kept round to scrap one day, perhaps someone can make use of them or has spare parts to fix them - (Will negotiate)




















Imperial Guard:

Catachan infantry on sprue, enough to make 12 - £10

Command squad sprues seemingly missing a few bits - £10

Heavy weapons missile team sprayed red with GW spray- £5

15 infantry slightly unbuilt, mainly bodies and legs clipped from sprues with weapons on sprues - £12

Unbuilt Chimera sprayed red with GW spray - £14

2 built Leman Russes painted (Paint is quite thick) - £17ea / £25 together

Grey knights:

Coming soon.

Books:

Blood Angels Codex - £12


Warhammer Fantasy:

Coming soon.

LOTR:

Coming soon.


More to come obviously, simply sorting through all my items right now. All prices are negotiable and P&P prices are not currently included but it will not be much extra added on. Willing to split or sell in bulk, contact me for any further details needed.

- Dandan


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Pm sent


----------

